
Declassified: Russian Activities and Intentions in Recent US Elections [pdf] - gingerbread-man
https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/3254237/Russia-Hack-Report.pdf
======
gingerbread-man
Major takeaways:

(1) Putin directed major escalation in cyber campaign to undermine Clinton and
boost Trump.

(2) Paid social media "trolls," financed by the Kremlin, sought to maximize
propaganda value of leaked DNC emails.

(3) "Putin has had many positive experiences with Western political leaders
whose business interests made them disposed to deal with Russia, such as
former Italian PM Silvio Berlusconi and former German Chancellor Gerhard
Schroder."

(4) Moscow intends to apply lessons learned from its US cyber campaign to
further election-tampering efforts, likely including upcoming elections in
France, Germany, and the Netherlands.

------
mzs
.gov source:
[https://www.dni.gov/files/documents/ICA_2017_01.pdf](https://www.dni.gov/files/documents/ICA_2017_01.pdf)

------
jstewartmobile
We send briefcases of money (Iran and Pakistan), money and trained soldiers
(South America), weapons and training (Afghanistan, Syria), strategic leaks
(Egypt) to _effectively_ change regimes -- with some bloodshed typically
ensuing.

Now we have fascists like Clapper wagging their fingers at Russia for internet
memes, and allegedly _liberal_ people cheering him on for it.

People are out of their damn minds.

